# paint removal question



## firigidice (Apr 23, 2009)

Hello guys,
I have a question as to effectively remove paint from model car. I painted it and some spots went on waaaay to thick. I don't know if it was to hot or humid that day I painted it. But it didn't turn out very well. Any help with this?
Thank you


----------



## Ohlly (Sep 26, 2010)

purple power, you can get it at walmart.


----------



## Ohlly (Sep 26, 2010)

let it soak overnight, could take a few days. sometimes blues take longer, don't know why but every blue car Ive done takes a few days. brake fluid also works


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

I've used the purple stuff from Walmart, too. Either that or 91% alcohol - depends on the paint I'm trying to remove.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

What type of paint and when did you paint it??? You should always include that information when asking about ways to remove paint from a model, makes it easier to answer the question.
Several years ago I used plain original Pine-sol to remove laquer from a model and it started to lift off the model after only a few hours.


----------



## firigidice (Apr 23, 2009)

It is 'testors one coat lacquer' De Ja Blue
Sorry bout that I didn't even think to say what kind of paint it was. 
I like the blue a lot it really looks good in the sun just went on not so well.


----------



## Baskingshark (Nov 11, 2006)

Oven cleaner works good too.


----------



## firigidice (Apr 23, 2009)

My wife does model horse stuff and she uses oven cleaner to remove paint form plastic horses. But I am pretty sure they are a different plastic then model cars or planes or what have you. Kinda scared that the oven cleaner will eat the plastic. After all you can use oven cleaner to clean up under the hood of a real car.


----------



## Baskingshark (Nov 11, 2006)

I've used oven cleaner on many, many plastic model kits to strip paint and chrome plating and it's never damaged the plastic. Someone did tell me that you can also use brake fluid - I tried that once and it did make the model totally melt, but oven cleaner's fine.


----------



## firigidice (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks for the Intel. I didn't think that oven cleaner is as strong as it probably once was before environmentalist took over


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

If you have concerns about using oven cleaner to remove paint and not harm the plastic then why not try it on a piece of scrap plastic such as a parts tree/sprue?? Or any thing else we suggest.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Oven Cleaner works fine. I buy the cheap stuff as it seems less "friendly". If you can find it, Mr. Muscle is awesome. Be sure to use the stuff OUTSIDE. I put the model to be stripped in a plastic shoe box or food storage box and smother it in oven cleaner. Put a lid on it and let it sit in the garage somewhere for a day or so. You can remove the paint with a toothbrush. This will remove most types of paints. Oven cleaner WILL remove chrome and can also chew up photo etch parts.

Purple Power and Super Clean work good. I prefer Super Clean myself. You can buy those at Auto Parts stores or Wal Mart. Both of these will strip chrome too. 

Simple Green Concentrate used full strength is good too. It's probably the "friendliest" stripper product. I have a Vulcan Shuttle soaking it in it right now.


----------



## Lightwheelsmatch (Oct 5, 2011)

In addition to the "paint removal question". I not sure if this question should be part of this, For a newbie who is looking to customize, what type of container/s should you use? Also, what do you do with the waste?
Appreciate all of you comments,
Thank you,
JR


----------



## Baskingshark (Nov 11, 2006)

I usually use an empty plastic ice cream tub or tupperware container. As for the waste, I just rinse it down the sink if it's oven cleaner residue.


----------



## voyagefan** (Dec 19, 1999)

*Paint remover*

*I just **experineced this with an expensive model car body.*
*For lacquer spray paint , I recommend Scalecoat 2 wash away paint remover. It is expensive at 10.00 a bottle but it can be reused and does not damage styrene. Oven cleaner and brake fluid is very risky and toxic on plastic model car bodys. Not to mention you must clean it endlessly afterwards to remove all the traces or it will ruin a new paint application.*
*You can get a head start by immersing the body in 91% alcohol*
*for a few hours available at many drug stores.*


----------

